# Person's Majestic Mfg Catalog



## Krakatoa (Mar 21, 2017)

Enjoy!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 21, 2017)

Page 13 bottom

Persons Replacement Cranks: "Cranks are supplied to fit Snyder, Schwinn, Davis, Westfield, and Emblem wheels."

Page 16

New England area American Arts & Crafts era bicycle/accessory company, workers are "PERSONS CRAFTSMAN".

Saddles/Tool Bags/Pedals/Sirens/Grips/Reflectors


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ant idea of Date?


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 22, 2017)

Bikes62557 said:


> Any idea of Date?




It appears to be undated but I would say right around 1915.


----------

